# Anchor Line Tangles



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

I have just spent the last 30 minutes sorting out my tangled anchor line from the last trip :? :? :? ..Is there anything on the market that i can buy to help solve this problem or has anyone got any you beaut ideas ..HELP :roll: :roll: :roll: ..

Cheers


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Can you post a pic so we get an idea of the situation. What sort of line is it?
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Step by step instructions:

* go to Bunnings or equivalent
* find electrical section
* find extension cord keeper
* go to register
* pay $2
* smile

Mine's a pretty orange


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for that Peril ....Could you tell me approx how long that is ??????


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

45cm


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Chopper,

some thing a little different ... I use hand line spooler with a large foam ball to allow the anchor line spool to float.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcc0vCoAAARXgAASQAECABAALyCIYCAAIiep6gHqepoUwAE0EGs7AJw+KJSYfp18XckU4UJDHNLwqA==


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Never seen one of those "ecnadevaW" kayaks before... :wink:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

My method of anchor line control.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's nice Daveyak.
Do you just toss the whole lot over and let it pay out until the right amount of scope is reached, then secure it to a cleat or the like? I like it.

Don't use an anchor here. Sometimes if conditions allow I'll (we) tie off to kelp. But mostly there's too much swell and an appropriate anchor wouldn't be efficient to paddle around.

Anyway, nice rig.

Z


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

How many of you use sea anchors? I use one as it's easier for ocean fishing, and besides it helps to attract large finned animals to the kayak
:wink:
Cheers
Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

simond11 said:


> How many of you use sea anchors? I use one as it's easier for ocean fishing, and besides it helps to attract large finned animals to the kayak
> :wink:
> Cheers
> Simon
> Prowler 15


If you look at my pic above you'll see the rope terminates with a SS snap. This is so I can switch between an anchor and a sea anchor. My guess is that I will be using the latter more than the former and am kicking myself for not getting one earlier


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

simond11 said:


> How many of you use sea anchors?


Simon hadn't worried about one on the yak to now but after copping a big blow at Cressbrook Dam and skating along, bought one from Whitworths [Lalizas code 10071 $21.90] and threw it in from yak as a test at my local dam in about 15kts NE last week..brilliant, its now a fixture from this point


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Zed said:


> Do you just toss the whole lot over and let it pay out until the right amount of scope is reached, then secure it to a cleat or the like? I like it.


Yeah, sometimes I just hold the cord loosely as I drop the float & then the anchor into the water letting the float spin on the surface until enough line out & attach it to a line that's tied to the stern carry handle (on the Swing). This line is clipped to a tether point just behind the seat with a carabiner style clip. I just tie the anchor line (need to put a snap like Peril's into this system) through the 'biner clip and let it out, keeping some of the loose remainder of the anchor line within reach to enable pulling stern line to where I can untie the anchor line and pull it up. Pretty basic but simple enough. I don't use an anchor very often & sometimes clip my stern line to a sea anchor for drifting. I just back paddle to get hold of that & unclip it.



occy said:


> Where can I get me one of dem please?


One of my local tackle shops stocks 'em. I think they're meant for crab net floats or something similar. They're stackable for some reason with the groove on the bottom clipping onto the handle on the top. I've seem something similar made with a polystyrene looking buoy that had a large groove cut into it around the 'equator'.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeap I use the sea anchor a heap but when anchoring I use a dive winder - it floats and holds 40m of line, which is all I need. It cost me $20nzd


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

I use somethin very similar to victor these days but use to keep 6mm silver rope in a tub now i use 4mm poly with about a metre of silver on the end for abrassion resistance and 25M winds easily onto a large handline with a float attached.

JB what size anchor is that? im guesssing about 0.75kg and how well does it hold and what on?
Im guessing that chain helps it out alot so even though its a small anchor the chain creates enough drag to stop the yak moving?


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

One thing i have seen which looks really nifty, is a dive reel. IE the things divers use when exploring wrecmks and caves etc. Keeps it nice and neat, waterpoof, and has a little reely bit. Im going to be looking into one


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Daveyak said:


> My method of anchor line control.


I have the exact same thing. I have approx 3m of rope running from that with a SS carabiner to attach to the kayak and I just let off enough rope on the anchor end and tie it off on the float. My sea anchor has 10m of line with a bit of pool noodle as a float.

Still pondering a solution that takes up less space on the yak.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet, but a heavy duty ball bearing swivel at the anchor end makes all the difference, and don't go too heavy on the anchor rope as it's really not needed. All my tangle problems were caused by the anchor spinning upon retrieve - no twist and not tangles any more with the swivel.

Big d


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

i just throw mine into a crate. should get more organised ;-)


----------



## paddlefisher (Feb 1, 2009)

Dive reel,










100 meters capacity,










PF


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I use the crab-pot float same as Daveyak and YakN00b. 3 or 4mm nylon rope (crab pot line) and two big snapper leads. Holds about 40m of line no worries and I can't see myself trying to anchor in more than 20m at any point so I'm happy with that. Doubles as a float for the redclaw pots at tinaroo. Fits through the centre hatch in the Revo. Costs around $10 from Tackleworld. Waterproof, saves the need for a seperate float.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

There are ways of flaking ropes that virtually negate tangles. I tried to find an example of loop flaking on the web, but without success. Loop flaking is now by far the most common way of storing a rope in climbing. NEVER coil a rope or it will tangle almost every time. To loop flake an anchor rope, pass the rope over youre palm, then back over your palm in the opposite direction. A loop has formed on one side of your palm. There is NO loop around your hand. Now repeat the process in the other direction. There is now a single loop each side of your palm. Now repeat the process until you have looped all the rope, with both free ends on one side. Wrap the ends around all loops below your palm a couple of times, then pull a loop through the hole you just made and hitch it over the top.

This is a poor description I know, but you may get the idea. I never get a tangle.

Edit: You may get the idea from this video, except do it from one end rather than doubled.
http://ropedup.wordpress.com/2007/07/31/pack-your-rope-like-an-expert/


----------



## swede (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Chopper,
All I use is a 4kg fitness weight as an anchor tied onto a plastic hand fishing spool and about 30 metres of venition blind cord. It hold me still and I just wind it onto the spool when I want to move on. No tangles.


----------

